

Map of (Swedish) 3G bandwidth with real-world data. - stse
http://www.bredbandskollen.se/mobile_big.php

======
jws
Zoom in. They have done a very nice job of decluttering as you zoom in and
out.

From zooming in and out of Helsinki, it appears they are averaging the
bandwidth of the aggregated samples. I think I'd prefer some sort of
indication of "how bad is the bad". Once I've got a megabit I don't care, but
if I have a 20% chance of an unusably slow connection, I care.

------
adrinavarro
Just say that the information for other countries –outside Sweden– is pretty
inaccurate (they should only show averages for more than 5 tests, and _using_
3G, not GPRS/EDGE, etc.)

But still interesting!

